# Tidy UP of the OLD Diamond Back Ascent



## fossyant (4 Nov 2013)

Inspired by Skolly, and too much time on my hands, I've just done a couple of updates to my 1990 Diamond Back Ascent EX.

It was resprayed over 10 years ago - can't remember when. Anyway, the stickers have been coming off, so a quick ebay search found some more. Out with the hairdryer, scratch remover, and bingo, new stickers fitted.

Also treated it to new grips and a new chainset (on offer at £29.99 for a Deore LX)

As it was







And now


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2013)

Old photo


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2013)

Close up of the head badge and transfers.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Nov 2013)

Looking good there Fossy. All this tosh about older bikes being out of date, out classed and out performed by modern bikes is utter bunkum! Sure, a cheap old bike is still a cheap old bike but a decent one that is looked after is as good to ride now as it was when new, if not better if carefully upgraded over the years.

You failed to line up the tyre logos and valves for the 'now' shot like you did in the old picture, you're slipping! 

Are the chain rings any smaller on the new chainset? It seems to be a continuous trend these days (but perhaps no bad thing as we aren't getting any younger even if the bikes are aging well )

EDIT: When are we going out for an MTB re-match? I thought I might do MTB for this years New Year's Day ride when I get round to planning something. I think a 20'ish mile off-road ride might be more popular than the 60-70 road mile hillfests I have done the last few years?


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2013)

The new chainset drops 2 from every sprocket and it's a 175 rather than 170, which is no bad thing for an MTB. Now on 44,32,22 rather than 46,34,24. I am only running a 26 max on the back - if I can't get up a hill on 22 x 26 then it's quicker walking. 

I'm crap on downhills so having no suspension isn't a big loss.  It's a good old tank, and I'm pretty attached to it as we've had some epic rides (Snowdon on a freak day in February - clear as a bell via the Rangers Path - also included 'climbing with the bikes on our shoulders), plus some epic crashes.

Re-match on the MTB's - Clayton Vale again ?

New Year's day is a bit tricky with family stuff, but I am driving NYE so won't be boozed up. It may be OK if we are back home by lunch ? Need to see what family plans are. 

I'm hoping to be back on the bike in two weeks. Anti-biotics are doing their stuff and the wound is closed now. Just want a bit longer for healing and swelling to go. I'll most likely be back on the MTB first taking it steady on the Trans Pennine till Christmas.


----------



## Crackle (4 Nov 2013)

Looks good. I shall be turning my Marin into a tourer once I've built the new bike, bikes of that era convert well.


----------



## Doseone (7 Nov 2013)

I've got an old Marin Pine Mountain in the shed, XT thumbshifters Been wondering what to do with it for ages.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Nov 2013)

Doseone said:


> I've got an old Marin Pine Mountain in the shed, XT thumbshifters Been wondering what to do with it for ages.


 KEEP THE THUMBSHIFTERS!!!!! If I remember correctly, and from my ancient knowledge, they are the ones that are 7spd but can do 8spd as they have the 8th hidden click in the over shift for the largest sprocket? The shifters are probably worth more than the bike but don't strip it. It's an enjoyable and rewarding project to update and restore.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Nov 2013)

The xt thumb shifters can be used as friction shifters as they can be disengaged from the indexing. Can be used on any thing 7/8/9/10.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2013)

Got it muddy.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Nov 2013)

Mine too (but not as bad as yours) just a bit of spattering.




I just can't stop posting pics of the 'new' bike and it rides as good as it looks.

Here's those hub logos I lined up with the valve hole, it's an important detail!


----------



## Crackle (8 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Got it muddy.
> 
> View attachment 32273


Looks better muddy, au naturale


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2013)

Crackle said:


> Looks better muddy, au naturale



It's clean and lubed again, ready for next mud bath.


----------



## Crackle (8 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> It's clean and lubed again, ready for next mud bath.


Blimey Fossy, it was hardly dirty!


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2013)

Crackle said:


> Blimey Fossy, it was hardly dirty!


----------



## Doseone (8 Nov 2013)

lukesdad said:


> The xt thumb shifters can be used as friction shifters as they can be disengaged from the indexing. Can be used on any thing 7/8/9/10.


That's why I bought them. I was off on a long tour and wanted something that was bombproof. If I remember, the bike actually came with Deore LX under bar shifters, but I wanted something that would be easier to fix so swapped them for the XT thumbshifters. The XT's were great and didn't let me down.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2013)

Doseone said:


> That's why I bought them. I was off on a long tour and wanted something that was bombproof. If I remember, the bike actually came with Deore LX under bar shifters, but I wanted something that would be easier to fix so swapped them for the XT thumbshifters. The XT's were great and didn't let me down.



My Deore LX shifters are still working fine. Over 20 years old now.


----------



## Kestevan (12 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Got it muddy.
> 
> View attachment 32273



That's cleaner than my clean bike......


----------



## I like Skol (15 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Got it muddy.
> 
> View attachment 32273


 
AMATEUR!










Normal service has been restored


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2013)

Claggy !


----------



## I like Skol (15 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Claggy !


 That's a good word


----------



## dan_bo (15 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> AMATEUR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pussy.


----------



## Crackle (15 Nov 2013)

Did you land upside down in that pile, Dan bo?


----------



## dan_bo (15 Nov 2013)

Crackle said:


> Did you land upside down in that pile, Dan bo?



Nah that was just for comedy value. I had to shift that the day before the first pictures occured.


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2013)




----------



## Smurfy (20 Nov 2013)

Isn't it time for bar-ends to come back into fashion?


----------



## dan_bo (21 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Isn't it time for bar-ends to come back into fashion?




Only on a riser it would seem.


----------



## Adam Parker (21 Nov 2013)

I like to see people, bringing Back their retro's to life... Nice bike  Adam


----------

